# white chunks in stoll



## Guest (Jun 2, 2000)

Sorry to be so graphic, but does anyone else ever find small white chunks in their stool? What causes this?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2000)

This is sometimes a result of eating some types of fiber or other indigestible material. I know it happens to me if I eat nuts, fruit and vegetable peels, beans, cocoa products, basil leaves, or Tavist-D pills. It is normal to sometimes see fibrous foods come out whole. You still may want to ask your doctor.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2000)

Think what you have eaten. I often have bits of undigested food in the stool. Particularly, corn and peppers, seeds as well pass through.This is not unusual. But ask your doctor if your not sure.al


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2000)

It could also be fat that your body is not absorbing. I know when I eat something like fried fish, I can expect to poo crisco in solid form. Sounds gross, but just like the others said, think back to what you ate.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2000)

YES! I know what this is! I think it is mucous (not sure how to spell this). I also get this when I have pushed my stomache to it's limit with all of my trigger foods!Rubi


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2000)

The white stuff could be also the dumping of gall bladder bile load which was not assimilated with food for digestion due to abnormal transit.


----------

